# Pfadpunkte berechnen lassen?



## x3n (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo, bei mir besteht folgendes Problem:
Ich habe 2 Kreise. Ich will diese mit einem weiteren Rechteck verbinden. Das Problem ist, dass weder der Winkel bekannt ist zu dem die beiden Kreise zueinander stehen, noch ich genau weiss wo das Rechteck anfangen bzw. enden soll.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu berechnen oder zu automatisieren?
Das angehängte Beispiel ist Augenmaß, ich brauche es jedoch mathematisch exakt.
Vielen Dank schonmal an alle Vorschläge.


----------



## fluessig (1. August 2007)

Ist jetzt schon etwas spät, darum nur mal eine kurze Beschreibung meiner Gedanken dazu:

Du findest die kurzen Seiten des Rechtecks, indem du jeweils eine Gerade durch den Mittelpunkt der beiden Kreise ziehst. Es handelt sich genau dann um die mathematisch korrekten, wenn diese Geraden parallel sind und die verbindenden Geraden von innerem Schnittpunkt Kringel1 und äußerer Kringel2 sowie innerer Kringel2 und äußerer Kringel1 lotrecht zu den parallelen Linien sind.

Zur exakten Berechnung brauchst du den Abstand der beiden Mittelpunkte. Dieser, sowie die beiden Radien ergeben den Winkel der zwischen der verbindenden Linie der Mittelpunkte und den oben genannten Parallelen sein muss.

Begriffsdefinition:
M1, M2 = Mittelpunkte
d = Abstand der Mittelpunkte
r1 = innerer Radius
r2 = äußerer Radius
alpha = Winkel

Mit einem kleinen geometrischen Trick kommt man auf:
cos(alpha) = (r1 + r2) / d

So jetzt hast du den Winkel mathematisch genau, die Umsetzung im Vektorprogramm kann ich dir dadurch nicht vereinfachen, da ich mit den Möglichkeiten in dem von dir verwendeten nicht vertraut bin.


----------

